# Oscar Pics



## OscarsDad

Thought I would use this space to post pics of Oscar as time goes by...

Oscar finding the sun:


----------



## Ivyacres

Thanks for sharing that nice pic of Oscar.


----------



## cwag

He looks very cozy there. Thanks


----------



## Neeko13

Awwwww... what a nice pic of your Oscar!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga

He's lovely and looks very comfortable!.


----------



## OscarsDad

We love his sweet face...


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar with his holiday bone!


----------



## cwag

Sweet boy. How old is Oscar? Rukie just turned 8 months.


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks! Oscar will be 5 in September if the information on his DOB the we received from Turkey is accurate! Rukie is extremely cute and handsome!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar with one of his many toys throwing me a look!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Oscar, he's a good looking boy and a very lucky one to have landed with you and your family.


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks so much. He has brought us more comfort and happiness than we could have imagined!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar meets a large horse and gets a full face lick!


----------



## SunnyRory

oh wow he is just beautiful!! i love the picture of him and the horse nose-to-nose


----------



## OscarsDad

He likes getting nose to nose with animals of all sorts...


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar relaxing after his morning rituals (rubs, walk, breakfast)!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww, he looks great, handsome boy.


----------



## Deborus12

What a beautiful boy and such a sweet gentle face.


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks! He has the true soul of a golden. So very gentle.


----------



## OscarsDad

A rare smiling photo. He is usually a very serious boy!


----------



## swishywagga

He's incredibly handsome!. He looks SO much like my bridge boy Barnaby:smile2:


----------



## OscarsDad

Can you point me to a picture of Barnaby on the Forum or send me one? I would love to see him.


----------



## swishywagga

OscarsDad said:


> Can you point me to a picture of Barnaby on the Forum or send me one? I would love to see him.


The photo of Oscar with the horse and looking at the bear remind me of him most. Here's a little selection of photos of him on my lovely Barnaby blanket! Thank you for asking about him. :smile2:


----------



## OscarsDad

They do bear a resemblance. Thanks so much!


----------



## OscarsDad

No stress here!


----------



## OscarsDad

A soulful pooch...


----------



## OscarsDad

I love when he puts his sweet head in my hand...


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, he's a real sweetheart!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar shows off his pearly whites.


----------



## sdain31y

Such a pretty boy and obviously loved & content in his life.


----------



## OscarsDad

sdain31y said:


> Such a pretty boy and obviously loved & content in his life.


Thanks! I think he appreciates his adopted home!


----------



## jeanetter

What a sweetie!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar and his babies...


----------



## cwag

Very sweet.


----------



## swishywagga

Love your Oscar, he's such a sweetheart!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Aw thanks! He is just as sweet in person!


----------



## OscarsDad

The completely relaxed droopy falling off his bed hanging jowl look.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar having trouble deciding this morning!


----------



## Neeko13

Oscar is a sweetheart for sure...love his face!!!!! :x:x


----------



## swishywagga

Gorgeous Oscar!


----------



## OscarsDad

Our dear Oscar on a rare sunny spring day in northern VT.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I bet the sun feels good on him, enjoy Oscar.


----------



## OscarsDad

I went away for a few days and Oscar walked around with my hat!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww....I know he missed you.


----------



## swishywagga

That's so cute, he must have given you a massive greeting when you got home!.


----------



## Neeko13

What a sweetie Oscar is....thats love......


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> That's so cute, he must have given you a massive greeting when you got home!.


It's funny but he is not hugely demonstrative but there is some additional tail wagging. Everything about him is gentle, even his greetings! What seems to really rile him up are ducks, geese and crows. He runs like a maniac after the geese on the ground or in the sky. He is my partner is keeping the geese off the pond. We make a very effective team, me with my model powerboat and he with his legs and barks!


----------



## OscarsDad

The Oscar Boy in fresh spring grass.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's a good looking boy, he sounds like a great one too. 

Must be funny watching him chasing the geese, ducks and crows...


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful Boy!.


----------



## OscarsDad

I so appreciate how much time and effort you both devote to this forum. Thank you!


----------



## OscarsDad

What a gentle soul he truly is...


----------



## swishywagga

Love your Oscar, he's so precious!.


----------



## Neeko13

Good Morning Oscar boy!!!!!:x:x


----------



## swishywagga

I need more Oscar pictures!


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> I need more Oscar pictures!


HA! Don't need to ask me twice! Oscar after chasing Canada Geese into the pond. I just love the ear ringlets!


----------



## swishywagga

So cute, love that "crinkle look", they get when they're wet!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Just looking handsome and enjoying a Vermont spring day in the grass!


----------



## OscarsDad

A boy, his bone and his pizza.


----------



## Charliethree

Your pictures of Oscar are so wonderful, he is such a beautiful soul.
A much loved best friend, so easy to see.


----------



## OscarsDad

Mean, vicious Oscar chomping on his dad (me).


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, he's not mean, he just has a little attitude!


----------



## OscarsDad

In the early morning. My sweet boy.


----------



## OscarsDad

Mudding in the back pond. 12 hours later with a bath there is still some residue!


----------



## swishywagga

He's found something very interesting in there. A muddy golden is a happy golden. Know what you mean about the residue though, good job it wasn't manure like my Barnaby rolled in on a few occasions!


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> He's found something very interesting in there. A muddy golden is a happy golden. Know what you mean about the residue though, good job it wasn't manure like my Barnaby rolled in on a few occasions!


Yes he was quite content and also enjoyed getting close to his parents to shake. What a guy! Yes manure would be particularly delightful to clean up. Fortunately we have a temperature controlled outdoor spigot and he like baths almost as much as he likes rolling scat and mudding!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar and his goose.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar looks great, enjoying your pictures of him and his adventures.


----------



## cwag

What a beautiful boy. Rukie enjoys keeping a stuffed animal in his mouth also and for the last few days, he's been carrying two at a time.


----------



## swishywagga

Great photo of the lovely Oscar. Barnaby had one just like it, unfortunately it ended up having surgery in my "Stuffed Animal Hospital"!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Ha! Yes Oscar is always trying to carry at least two stuffed animals at a time. Keeps him off the streets and is very funny to watch!


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> Great photo of the lovely Oscar. Barnaby had one just like it, unfortunately it ended up having surgery in my "Stuffed Animal Hospital"!.


For some reason Oscar has never destroyed a toy. This has resulted in a huge collection!


----------



## OscarsDad

Hot or happy dog? Perhaps both!


----------



## swishywagga

Hot or Happy, he looks gorgeous!


----------



## lloyddobler

What a handsome boy! Very loving and well loved!


----------



## OscarsDad

*Oscar's First? Swim*

Off we went to a local pond today to see how Oscar swims. He has waded around in our pond but I can't go in with him because of the leeches. We used a boat launch area with a gently graded entrance to the water and no people. He waded in with me but refused to have his feet leave the bottom. So I picked him up, which he never minds in the least and carried him out to where he could not touch, and off he paddled! He went right back to the shore and could not be coaxed to come in on his own power. Two more trips out being carried with swims back and we were done for the day. So we know he can swim but it may not be one of his favorite things to do. Right now I am 0 for 2. Minimal interesting in swimming and no interest in chasing balls. I wonder what he did for entertainment in Istanbul. Oh and there will be a significant amount of Advil in my future...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture of Oscar, he's a good looking boy.

_Most_ retrievers love swimming but not all of them. 
Maybe put a kiddie wading pool in your backyard for him, he may be content laying in it to cool off. 

Sounds like he's really enjoying his stuffies.

Hope your back isn't too sore.... take care of yourself.


----------



## OscarsDad

Yes, my second golden "Hudson" preferred to run around the outside of pools and bark rather than swim. He also wagged his tail up and down and when not agitated by swimming pools barked twice a year. They certainly are all unique. We were planning on getting Oscar a wading pool but because of the rare heat wave in VT they have vanished from the stores, 

I do find it really funny that he does not mind in the least when I carry him around. Discovered this when we first brought him home and he did not know how to climb stairs so I had to carry him up so we could keep an eye on him at night.

I love all of their quirky traits!


----------



## OscarsDad

Big teeth!


----------



## cwag

Does Oscar like sticks? We lured Rukie into a pond by getting him all excited about a stick and then throwing it in the water, a little farther each time. He started really liking it. My Tawny would swim any where and loved going out and just swimming around. Honeybear would get sticks and swim back but never really loved it. They are all different. 

I don't know for sure but I imagine in Istanbul all there was not much opportunity for entertainment, only survival.


----------



## OscarsDad

He is more partial to sticks than balls so I think it would be worth a try. I'll let you know if there is any enthusiasm for it! And yes, he is constantly foraging which I think is a remnant of his life on the streets.


----------



## OscarsDad

What's not to love?!?


----------



## OscarsDad

A shady spot for a hot Golden!


----------



## swishywagga

Handsome Oscar, I always look forward to seeing his photos!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar's house.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar and a sunbeam...


----------



## swishywagga

OscarsDad said:


> Oscar and a sunbeam...


That's a beautiful photo!.


----------



## OscarsDad

What shiny teeth you have (oh and a big tongue!)


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar pitches in for a barn rebuilding!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar's a great "helper" dog. 

Looks like you're going to have a nice barn when it's finished. 
You and Oscar have an amazing house......


----------



## LynnC

What a great helper  Love pictures of Oscar.


----------



## swishywagga

Always love seeing photos of your handsome Oscar!.


----------



## OscarsDad

My sweet Oscar


----------



## swishywagga

Precious!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Fluffy paws!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar looks great, he looks very happy too.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Great photo. That look in his eyes says it all as he looks up at the camera. Total commitment to you. 

dlm ny country


----------



## OscarsDad

Probably hard to guess but we simply adore him.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar surveys his domain!


----------



## swishywagga

OscarsDad said:


> Oscar surveys his domain!


Great photo, I always love the back of the head shots especially in goldens!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Looking handsome in the garden ever vigilant for squirrels!


----------



## swishywagga

He's just so adorable!.


----------



## OscarsDad

It is Oscar's birthday today! He is turning five if we can trust his Turkish passport...

When we see him sprawled out on his bed, or wagging for a treat, or bounding after an annoying crow, or resting his sweet head on our laps looking perfectly content, perfectly safe, we know how blessed WE are.

So Happy Birthday dear puppy. Some pics of Oscar taking it easy on his birthday morning.

More birthday pics to come!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 5th Birthday to your handsome Oscar. 

It's so great to hear and see how happy he is and how wonderful he is doing.


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday Oscar!


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday, Oscar. You are blessed and a blessing!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Beautiful Boy xxx


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar loved his card! Thanks!


----------



## OscarsDad

In anticipation of the celebration! Wearing his Thundershirt as a storm approaches.


----------



## OscarsDad

Mom has baked him a yummy (and healthy) birthday cake!


----------



## cwag

I love that look on Oscar's face. It's the same excitement and fascination you see on a human kid.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Happy Birthday Oscar!


----------



## OscarsDad

The morning wolf look!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar's birthday cake looked great, I bet he enjoyed it.


----------



## OscarsDad

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oscar's birthday cake looked great, I bet he enjoyed it.


Oh indeed he did! And very healthy too!


----------



## OscarsDad

Sleepy car squishy face...


----------



## OscarsDad

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Happy Birthday Oscar!


Jessie is simply stunningly handsome


----------



## swishywagga

You can never have too many Oscar photos, love him!.


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> You can never have too many Oscar photos, love him!.


BIG SMILE! So glad you feel that way!


----------



## Charliethree

Oscar is such a handsome boy!!

Love that smile on his face anticipating that cake!! 'For me!! Really!!'


----------



## OscarsDad

Charliethree said:


> Oscar is such a handsome boy!!
> 
> Love that smile on his face anticipating that cake!! 'For me!! Really!!'


He is always grateful!


----------



## OscarsDad

OUTSTANDING in his field!


----------



## OscarsDad

Splendor in the grass...


----------



## OscarsDad

Relaxing while mom gardens.


----------



## swishywagga

I think he's just supervising!.


----------



## LynnC

He looks a little disappointed moms not asking for any help. I bet he’s an expert at digging holes, for planting tulip bulbs of course 0


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> I think he's just supervising!.


He's a pretty disinterested supervisor!


----------



## OscarsDad

LynnC said:


> He looks a little disappointed moms not asking for any help. I bet he’s an expert at digging holes, for planting tulip bulbs of course 0


Yes, exactly! He is an expert at hole digging. He has a degree in canine *P*ost *H*ole* D*igging (he has a PH.D.)!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar host a friend (Kona) for three days. He was somewhat less than enthusiastic. He is not a big fan of sharing attention. Who can blame him. However he did share his toys and bones so I suppose he tried to be a good host.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar ready for the great outdoors during hunting season!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar looking well, adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Awww.......

Oscar's a good looking boy, he looks very happy and content. 

Life is Good for him.... great to see.


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely Oscar, you are so gorgeous!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar in his classy new rain gear. I think blue is a good color for him


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar with his niece after a busy morning


----------



## swishywagga

Blue is definitely his colour, he looks great!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar and the grandbaby! I love how gentle he is with a six month old.


----------



## cwag

So sweet. Rukie will have a grandbaby around soon and I hope he will be like Oscar.


----------



## OscarsDad

How could he not be?!? He is a Golden!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar with his favorite baby. We love him! He delights us every day.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar dressed for 6 below yesterday morning.


----------



## Wendy427

Looks like he’s not too sure about those booties &#55357;&#56841; Did he handle them OK once outside?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I was wondering about the Booties too, how did he do?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

OscarsDad said:


> Oscar with his favorite baby. We love him! He delights us every day.


He's a lucky boy, he has a great life.


----------



## OscarsDad

Yes, I think he finds them to be annoying but without them in that temperature he can't be outside. They interfere with his digging which is his main hobby in the winter and he nibbles me when I put them on. One of the joys of living in northern VT. I have gone through three different types and done a lot of research on dog boots. None of them are perfect but these have been the best so far.


----------



## OscarsDad

Snow boy! Two feet and counting!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar's a handsome boy, is he enjoying the snow?



> Yes, I think he finds them to be annoying but without them in that temperature he can't be outside. They interfere with his digging which is his main hobby in the winter and he nibbles me when I put them on. One of the joys of living in northern VT. I have gone through three different types and done a lot of research on dog boots. None of them are perfect but these have been the best so far.


Is he adjusting to the boots? I can see where they would be a must in those temps you're having. 

Have you seen the video of the K9 Officer that is circulating on the Internet wearing boots? It's funny.... Walmart's running a Christmas ad with a dog wearing boots, my favorite commercial of the season.


----------



## OscarsDad

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oscar's a handsome boy, is he enjoying the snow?
> 
> 
> 
> Is he adjusting to the boots? I can see where they would be a must in those temps you're having.
> 
> Have you seen the video of the K9 Officer that is circulating on the Internet wearing boots? It's funny.... Walmart's running a Christmas ad with a dog wearing boots, my favorite commercial of the season.


He is sort of adjusting. The key is getting him to stand up when tightening them. If I put them on when he is lying down they tend to slip down on his foot. He does love the snow, particularly diving for rodents! I need to check out that video!


----------



## OscarsDad

Why we love him...


----------



## OscarsDad

Just worn out by Christmas.


----------



## OscarsDad

Ready for a morning walk! Perhaps there will be a vole under the snow to play with!


----------



## swishywagga

Handsome boy!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar visiting with this ailing stepmother in NYC rehab. So many Oscar-interactions to tell about during his visit.


----------



## cwag

I'm sure seeing Oscar made a lot of people feel better.


----------



## OscarsDad

cwag said:


> I'm sure seeing Oscar made a lot of people feel better.


Amazingly so. My favorite story of many... We were in the elevator going down for a walk and this older man asked his name and if he could pet Oscar. He then started calling him "Matt." I explained again his name was Oscar and he shared that his close friend Matt had just died and he saw his spirit in Oscar. I headed out with the man in front of me. Two blocks later he suddenly reappeared and asked if he could take some pictures of Oscar. He was particularly interested in his face. I was fine with it and after a bunch of shots he was on his way. He touched my arm and thanked me and I wished him well.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar with his little tongue tip sticking out. All is well in Oscar Land.


----------



## OscarsDad

Our delicious boy! He loves to snooze on his mom's lap.


----------



## swishywagga

That's a lovely photo, he looks very relaxed!.


----------



## OscarsDad

I hate waiting for my humans to get all of their stuff on to go out. I'm ready!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar's such a patient boy.......

I really enjoyed the story about the man calling him Matt, very special.


----------



## OscarsDad

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oscar's such a patient boy.......
> 
> I really enjoyed the story about the man calling him Matt, very special.


Ys, thanks. I didn't really do it justice. It was very surreal. I have lived to long to dismiss anything. Who knows! At least it brought him some comfort.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar napping in his oatmeal bowl lick outs...


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oscar's such a patient boy.......
> 
> I really enjoyed the story about the man calling him Matt, very special.


I loved it too. Our goldens are very special in many ways.


----------



## OscarsDad

Th rumors are true that Oscar on rare occasions will play with a ball.


----------



## OscarsDad

Checking the couch for change.


----------



## Neeko13

Oscar, you sure are a funny boy!!!! Love all your pics!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks Neeko13! And he is also a sweetpea!


----------



## OscarsDad

Our handsome Oscar


----------



## cwag

From pauper to king of all he surveys.


----------



## OscarsDad

Lucky Oscar and lucky us!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar's a handsome boy, he looks very happy.


----------



## OscarsDad

And visions of pepperoni danced in his head...


----------



## swishywagga

That face, he's so adorable!.


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> That face, he's so adorable!.


He is pretty darn adorable which is why he is usually successful!


----------



## Brodys Rockies

Oscar has such a gentle face. Does his disposition match the face? He's a beautiful boy. Enjoy!:smile2:


----------



## OscarsDad

Brodys Rockies said:


> Oscar has such a gentle face. Does his disposition match the face? He's a beautiful boy. Enjoy!:smile2:


Thanks! Yes, he is gentle and patient all the time, especially with children.


----------



## OscarsDad

We attended the Golden Jubilee at St. Johnsbury, VT. How rare to have something like this going on close by! There had to be 150 plus goldens there! Old, young, rescues, cancer survivors. It was held at Dog Mountain, which I don't know much about in terms of history but it seemed very dog friendly. There was a huge box of balls with a pond to swim in and goldens dashing about everywhere. We kept Oscar on a leash as it was very overstimulating for him. When we tried letting hm off lead once he got into a tussle with another dog and I had to pull him away and lay on him. But overall, Oscar managed it well and he got to have a reunion with a bunch of Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue staff who were there. What a wild day but fun! Here is Oscar with some of his rescue buddies...


----------



## OscarsDad

Yes he does on rare occasion chew exceedingly small sticks...


----------



## swishywagga

Sounds like a wonderful time you all had, so great Oscar got to see his friends and all the other fabulous goldens!.


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> Sounds like a wonderful time you all had, so great Oscar got to see his friends and all the other fabulous goldens!.


So many goldens in one place! Heavenly!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

OscarsDad said:


> We attended the Golden Jubilee at St. Johnsbury, VT. How rare to have something like this going on close by! There had to be 150 plus goldens there! Old, young, rescues, cancer survivors. It was held at Dog Mountain, which I don't know much about in terms of history but it seemed very dog friendly. There was a huge box of balls with a pond to swim in and goldens dashing about everywhere. We kept Oscar on a leash as it was very overstimulating for him. When we tried letting hm off lead once he got into a tussle with another dog and I had to pull him away and lay on him. But overall, Oscar managed it well and he got to have a reunion with a bunch of Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue staff who were there. What a wild day but fun! Here is Oscar with some of his rescue buddies...



Great picture, what a fun event!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie enjoying the spring sun...


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar still has not destroyed his first baby "Moosie", which he has had for 2 1/2 years. We are proud that he understands the importance of valuing and caring for what we give him. :grin2:


----------



## OscarsDad

With Oscar's birthday coming up tomorrow (according to his Turkish passport), I thought I would post some recent pictures over the next few days.

HAPPY DAY BEFORE YOUR BIRTHDAY, OSKIE!


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday eve, handsome Oscar! I hope you have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Ivyacres

Happy Birthday wishes for you Oscar!


----------



## OscarsDad

Happy Birthday Oscar!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Birthday Oscar!


----------



## OscarsDad

MOM! DAD! I finally lost 4 pounds! I know how happy you both are!


----------



## OscarsDad

Vole season!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Sorry I missed your Birthday sweet boy, you should be like The Queen and have two!

You look great in your photos, you have a wonderful smile!!.


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> MOM! DAD! I finally lost 4 pounds! I know how happy you both are!


You lost the 4 pounds so that they can leave you a little alone and gain it back dear. Tell them that Goldens are not chubby due to fat. You are all tend to to look overweight because you are filled with happiness & joy. Many joyful b-day :x


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> With Oscar's birthday coming up tomorrow (according to his Turkish passport), I thought I would post some recent pictures over the next few days.
> 
> HAPPY DAY BEFORE YOUR BIRTHDAY, OSKIE!


Dear Oscar's Dad, is his original b-day written as 09.03 or 03.09 ? Turkey uses European date system.If it is 09.03 it means 9th of March. If it is written 03.09 it means 3rd of September


----------



## OscarsDad

No it is definitely September 3rd. It was one rockin celebratory day!


----------



## OscarsDad

Actually Oskie had been experiencing some disk problems and it is essential we take some weight off of him. He LOVES his new diet tho. We need to get him back down to around 74 pounds. With the weight loss so far he has lots more energy, and is no longer having issues on steps or getting into the car. We are also taking him to a chiropractor and he is on glucosamine. Geez like having a kid all over again!


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> Actually Oskie had been experiencing some disk problems and it is essential we take some weight off of him. He LOVES his new diet tho. We need to get him back down to around 74 pounds. With the weight loss so far he has lots more energy, and is no longer having issues on steps or getting into the car. We are also taking him to a chiropractor and he is on glucosamine. Geez like having a kid all over again!


At the moment , you deserved an Oscar. However, if he succeeds 74 pounds, than the oscar goes to the real Oscar 0


----------



## OscarsDad

Peri29 said:


> At the moment , you deserved an Oscar. However, if he succeeds 74 pounds, than the oscar goes to the real Oscar 0


We agree! And I adore him no matter what his weight!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar at sunrise...


----------



## swishywagga

He's stunningly gorgeous, love your boy!


----------



## OscarsDad

Aww thanks!


----------



## Valhalla09

He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, what a beautiful area you live in.


----------



## diane0905

Oscar is so beautiful!


----------



## OscarsDad

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, what a beautiful area you live in.


Thanks! It is quite amazing. That is looking out toward the back fields...


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Oscar is so beautiful!


Very sweet of you to say and we agree!!!


----------



## OscarsDad

Valhalla09 said:


> He is a gorgeous boy!


Thanks for the kind words! We think he is a pretty good looker!


----------



## OscarsDad

*Oskie and his extraordinary cute tongue*

How do they manage to out-cute themselves every day?


----------



## swishywagga

He's gorgeous!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar relaxin' before his morning jaunt!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar makes a snow angel. Well... you need to use your imagination but he tried!


----------



## OscarsDad

Thought I would share this. In 1983 my dad gave me this signed print and commemorative stamp to honor our first golden, Cirrus. Here is information about the print. Love looking at it every day.

1983 U.S. POSTAGE STAMP AMERICAN SPORTING DOGS - GOLDEN RETRIEVER&ROBERT K ABBETT LIMITED EDITION SIGNED PRINT (#624 / 1050)Gorgeous replica of the original painting by Robert K Abbett of a Golden Retriever - used to create one of the commemorative stamps of all breeds of field dogs. Limited Edition print (624 / 1050) signed by the artist. Part of the American Sporting Dog Heritage Series. Below the life-sized print is the actual 5 cent stamp - American Museum of Wildlife Art.Robert Abbett is one of America's contemporary art masters in the genre of outdoor art and he is most at home painting the scenes of sporting dogs, flyfishing, western life and portraits for which he is so well known. As the country's foremost sporting dog artist, Bob is widely appreciated for his ability to paint each dog as an individual, placing it naturally into an authentic background.


----------



## swishywagga

That's so nice!.


----------



## diane0905

Beautiful!!


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey loves making snow angels!


----------



## OscarsDad

Ivyacres said:


> Honey loves making snow angels!


Oscar needs some practice and now the snow is mostly gone. I am sure there is more on the way!


----------



## OscarsDad

Two degrees below zero and the Oskie boy is fully dressed with boots and coat. "I hate getting these boots on Dad, but I sure love being outside!"


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar admiring his mom's Christmas Umbrella!


----------



## swishywagga

That's great, Merry Christmas Oscar and family!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks!


----------



## diane0905

Oscar looks so nice in the snow. We sure don't have that weather here right now.

Love the umbrella! 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to y'all!


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks for caring about Oscar (sincerely) and for your southern good wishes! Back at you from the frozen north! Have a healthy and peaceful new year!


----------



## OscarsDad

HIstory is made! Oscar on our bed for the first (and probably last) time in the three years he has been home with us. He LOVED it!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> HIstory is made! Oscar on our bed for the first (and probably last) time in the three years he has been home with us. He LOVED it!
> 
> View attachment 868761


Awwww. Oscar wants to join you! ?

This is the look Luke gave me the first time I let him on the bed. He was four and a half months. He stayed on the bed for sleeping with us from this time until he was eight years old and decided he preferred the cool limestone floors. (For information purposes, it's a California King so there was room.) He still came up every night for hugs, but would depart after about 30 minutes to an hour once he started preferring the coolness of the floors.


----------



## OscarsDad

What an absolutely wonderful picture!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> What an absolutely wonderful picture!


Thanks! I caved easily to that expression. lol

Your Oscar is so sweet too.


----------



## OscarsDad

Two baby morning!


----------



## cwag

Awww, he looks like he really loves his babies. Rukie is also in to showing off how many toys he can get into his mouth


----------



## OscarsDad

cwag said:


> Awww, he looks like he really loves his babies. Rukie is also in to showing off how many toys he can get into his mouth


He does and he is kind to them. He still has his first baby from three years ago!


----------



## OscarsDad

Handsome and sweet Oscar...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Look at that precious face.........


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar is so sad that he is done with his appetizers...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How cute is that.........nice Bowl Oscar has........


----------



## OscarsDad

It is his appetizer bowl. For his main course he gets stainless. I like how his nose lines up with the paw.


----------



## cwag

Rukie wants to know more about these appetizers. He feels the need...


----------



## OscarsDad

HAHA Well! Green, red, and yellow peppers, cucumbers, carrots, and tomatoes. He loves his veges!


----------



## diane0905

Sounds delicious! Oscar is so sweet.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Sounds delicious! Oscar is so sweet.


He does not have a very sophisticated palate but he is a love.


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> He does not have a very sophisticated palate but he is a love.


You should see my Cavalier, Abby. ? She thinks the world is edible. I have to keep a close eye on her.


----------



## OscarsDad

HAHA yes, they all think the world is edible!


----------



## OscarsDad

When it is fifteen below zero for the morning walk we are ready!


----------



## OscarsDad

Crunchy dog nose!


----------



## OscarsDad

I like to chew my bone on my mom's leg. It makes a big mess but she doesn't mind!


----------



## cwag

He's such a sweetie pie!


----------



## OscarsDad

A cozy morning snooze after a C O L D first walk.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar sure is a good looking boy...... that's a great picture of him.


----------



## OscarsDad

I love Oscar in the sun pictures, as I love my sweet dog!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie decides to squeeze into the floor of a pickup. So much for lumbar disk issues!


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely Oscar, you are so cute!.


----------



## Ivyacres

I love those big brown eyes Oskie!


----------



## OscarsDad

Peeking Oskie!


----------



## diane0905

Look at all that snow, Oscar! We can't even get a flake. ? 

Oscar is so sweet.


----------



## OscarsDad

We do have a bunch of it! He is a love (as they all are)!


----------



## OscarsDad

My ADORABLE Oskie Boy!


----------



## swishywagga

Quite right, he is very adorable!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar on high alert for crows (he HATES crows!)


----------



## diane0905

Sweet Oscar! Hope the crows stay away.


----------



## OscarsDad

Alert and handsome Oscar


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture of Oscar, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Oscar x


----------



## Ivyacres

He looks so comfy all nestled in his blankie.


----------



## OscarsDad

We call it "Oscar Mountain." My partner is a quilter and she loves him so much she has donated one of her quilts to each of his beds!


----------



## Ivyacres

Ahh, that's the sweetest thing. He looks like he's loving them.


----------



## OscarsDad

Ivyacres said:


> Ahh, that's the sweetest thing. He looks like he's loving them.


He (as are all of our dogs) is not in the least bit spoiled.


----------



## cwag

I like the idea of being on high alert while simultaneously snuggled comfortably in bed


----------



## OscarsDad

cwag said:


> I like the idea of being on high alert while simultaneously snuggled comfortably in bed


He is very smart about expending energy. Why get up when you can bark and growl from the comfort of your bed?


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar and his little squirrel friends!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're so cute!


----------



## swishywagga

Bless your lovely boy!


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> Bless your lovely boy!


Hmm I wonder if there is a Baraby story related to all of those squirrels?


----------



## swishywagga

Excuse video quality!


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> Excuse video quality!


Aw, so nice to see that fabulous Barnaby in action!


----------



## OscarsDad

Handsome Oscar!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That he is, great picture.


----------



## diane0905

Sweet boy!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Oscar, you are looking lovely as ever!.


----------



## OscarsDad

aww tanks! Dud sade I kan right on mi own tread!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie and his tractor!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oh one more - could not resist!


----------



## OscarsDad

A rite of spring!









IMG_1940.MOV







drive.google.com


----------



## Ivyacres

Oscar's such a good looking fella!


----------



## Mike Sanders

Wow oscar is a stunner for sure!


----------



## OscarsDad

Mike Sanders said:


> Wow oscar is a stunner for sure!


Why thanks!


----------



## OscarsDad

Dad, chasing Canada Geese around the pond is EXHAUSTING!



















But someone has to do it!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar stops on his walk to sniff the universe...


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar in the "paw up" position, lying in the sun (of course).


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie in the sun and the wind...


----------



## diane0905

Luke loved the wind and Logan appears to find it very pleasing also. 

Sweet Oscar! I love the tractor photos too.


----------



## OscarsDad

A boy, his bone, and his lovey...


----------



## OscarsDad

The CUTEST paws in the universe!


----------



## swishywagga

I love you Oscar, you are the cutest boy!.


----------



## OscarsDad

Aw thanks!


----------



## diane0905

Oscar is a sweet boy!


----------



## OscarsDad

Chilling on the porch...


----------



## OscarsDad

Soulful Oskie amid the pines.


----------



## OscarsDad

Upside down Oskie with a baby


----------



## diane0905

Sweet! Oscar’s photos always make me smile.


----------



## OscarsDad

He is a love bug!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Something tells me Oscar is a tad bit spoiled...... 

Cute picture!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar spoiled?!? Inconceivable!


----------



## tikiandme

Too, too cute! Oscar is a beauty!


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks for the kind words. We think so and are completely impartial!


----------



## tikiandme

OscarsDad said:


> Thanks for the kind words. We think so and are completely impartial!


He reminds me a little bit of my wonderful sweet Cosmo, now gone. (The dog in my avatar.) There's no way anyone could look at Oscar's face and remain impartial!


----------



## OscarsDad

💞


----------



## OscarsDad

Am I smiling or is it hot in here?!?


----------



## Ivyacres

He looks like such a love bug. Honey likes his au natural look!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie says "Kant weight two meat u da honey!"


----------



## OscarsDad




----------



## OscarsDad

On rodent patrol!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> On rodent patrol!
> View attachment 872605


Did he find any?

Logan is very interested in squirrels. He loves birds. He's yet to see a cat or a deer. I'm looking forward to those occasions. 😁


----------



## OscarsDad

He FINDS them but never CATCHES them!


----------



## tikiandme

You're a brave boy, Oscar!


----------



## swishywagga

tikiandme said:


> He reminds me a little bit of my wonderful sweet Cosmo, now gone. (The dog in my avatar.) There's no way anyone could look at Oscar's face and remain impartial!


Cosmo and Oscar do definitely look alike!


----------



## OscarsDad

tikiandme said:


> You're a brave boy, Oscar!


Oh I am!


----------



## OscarsDad

My sweet and handsome Oskie Boy.


----------



## diane0905

He looks so sweet and is beautiful.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oh thanks you. He is both! We are all so fortunate.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture of Oscar, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks! Glad you like the photo.


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> *Oscar's First? Swim*
> 
> Off we went to a local pond today to see how Oscar swims. He has waded around in our pond but I can't go in with him because of the leeches. We used a boat launch area with a gently graded entrance to the water and no people. He waded in with me but refused to have his feet leave the bottom. So I picked him up, which he never minds in the least and carried him out to where he could not touch, and off he paddled! He went right back to the shore and could not be coaxed to come in on his own power. Two more trips out being carried with swims back and we were done for the day. So we know he can swim but it may not be one of his favorite things to do. Right now I am 0 for 2. Minimal interesting in swimming and no interest in chasing balls. I wonder what he did for entertainment in Istanbul. Oh and there will be a significant amount of Advil in my future...


Oscarito,please tell your dad that in Turkey dogs are not entertained instead dogs are entertaining the owners for a couple of months till they grow in size.Most probably he was never given a toy actually he was beaten up for destroying anything similar to toy.So,he does not know what to do with it.Very but very few for a minimal of time or if a miracle happens for a longer period of time.Balls,swimming,kongs,daycares, toys,car rides , climbing,walks ,socializing are foreign terms.They are born ,used as entertainment and get rid off.You are a very but very lucky boy to have made it alive and having been homed & adopted by a wonderful rescue & pawrents.You are a very wise man and I know you collect those toys as a totem for the rest of your friends to be rescued 😚


----------



## OscarsDad

I wil tel dad al of dat! He does listen two mee bery carefally!


----------



## Peri29

Please tell your Dad & anyone here that all the credits of your gorgeous pictures go to your Dad.You shall better ask for a royalty fee .Words are flattering but we need 3-d proof such as toys and more toys and more toys or beds that we can donate to the rescue dogs.If no royalty gifts are given,then threaten your Dad that you are going to start a thread titled "Oscar's Dad pictures"😎


----------



## OscarsDad

OMG a thread of OscarDad pictures? What a bad idea for everyone! Donations continue to be made; beds, $$, and time. It is what we do to help this lovely dogs! Oscar gets royalties in the form of rubs, three beds, delicious food, and the freedom to dig holes and chase geese whenever he'd like!


----------



## Peri29

Oskie,we need your pawrayers .We have a new takein .A blind Cindrella who wishes to make it to YGRR.She heard you are a Prince and wishes to see how gorgeous you are and meet you in MA.Her name is Maya 😍 and very pretty.A honeybee!


----------



## OscarsDad

Aw what a gorgeous - sweet girl. We will hope that she makes it to Yankee as soon as she can where she will certainly find a home with loving parents! Oskie would love to meet her


----------



## Peri29

Sorry for the 1st picture.I am going around with masks & faceshield.I cannot see well with faceshields and don't know which kind of photo I am shooting 😣 Yesss she is a lovebug.Everyone is in love with her at the clinic.I want her to see Oskie 💓


----------



## OscarsDad

Yes it was a bit hazy but the second one was super! I am calling references now for YGRR. Called over 140 in the last 3 weeks... I am sure your sweet girl will find a home quickly once she arrives.


----------



## Peri29

Yesss,I know she will.Everyone is already in love with her at the clinic.She was unlucky till now and her luck finally changed and she will compensate those lost years thanks to YGRR☄☄☄


----------



## OscarsDad

So sweet! I wish we could adopt them all...


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> So sweet! I wish we could adopt them all...


Maybe you are not informed yet but we already received an application from Oskie von R....son signed & stamped by his huge paws.You see ;Love is blind 😍


----------



## OscarsDad

I was wondering what he was doing up so late in my office?!? That little scamp! Seriously, I am processing about 5 to 10 references A DAY. You had better be bringing over a bucket load of dogs


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> I was wondering what he was doing up so late in my office?!? That little scamp! Seriously, I am processing about 5 to 10 references A DAY. You had better be bringing over a bucket load of dogs


They are lined up to jump on Noah's Arc but they shall be first baptisized by Dona Lana Goldeone.


----------



## Peri29

Dona Lana Goldeone said that she would like to meet first Oschino personally before setting up Oschino & Maya.Until than "questo amore e fuori discussione"


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie resting on his car ride home after a walk in town!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He sure looks comfortable and very content.


----------



## Peri29

While Ladies are working.Maya did not like this!!!


----------



## swishywagga

OscarsDad said:


> Oskie resting on his car ride home after a walk in town!
> 
> View attachment 873315
> 
> 
> 
> OscarsDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oskie resting on his car ride home after a walk in town!
> 
> View attachment 873315
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, that gorgeous face!.
Click to expand...


----------



## diane0905

Awww -- such a sweet face!


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks for all of the kind comments about the Oskie Boy. I make sure that he hears from each of you!


----------



## OscarsDad

Peri29 said:


> While Ladies are working.Maya did not like this!!!


Is that you with Maya and why does she need glasses?


----------



## Peri29

😅 Maya is working hard at the clinic.Here,she is assistant to the receptionist, works part time at the lab, even walks the cats😉 She works sooo hard that her blind eyes get tired and need glasses.There is a dress code at the clinic.She makes everyone wear matching glasses to Honeybee the Maya ...She did not let me in to the clinic today as me being her volunteer😕.So,I had to go out and grab a hat for myself to be a la mode 🐝


----------



## OscarsDad

A dog and his deer antler - perfect together.


----------



## Peri29

😍 💋 😍


----------



## WatsonsMom

OscarsDad said:


> Our handsome Oscar


I hope you framed this one, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## OscarsDad

WOW! This really is a golden retriever crossing. There goes one now!


----------



## swishywagga

OscarsDad said:


> WOW! This really is a golden retriever crossing. There goes one now!
> 
> View attachment 873597


I love this!.


----------



## OscarsDad

On his evening walking just looking for stone wall critters...


----------



## cwag

Sweet Oscar, you are so cute!


----------



## OscarsDad

cwag said:


> Sweet Oscar, you are so cute!


Thanks! He is pretty darn cute!


----------



## OscarsDad

My sweet boy.


----------



## Emmdenn

He is so sweet


----------



## OscarsDad

What's not to love!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie supervising mom's work in the garden.


----------



## OscarsDad

AN EXCITING ANNOUNCEMENT!

Oscar will be one of the 12 featured goldens in the Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue 2021 calendar! He responded to this news with his usual level of excitment.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, that's fantastic!


----------



## lmtrng27

He is so cute!!


----------



## OscarsDad

Aw thanks


----------



## Ivyacres

OscarsDad said:


> AN EXCITING ANNOUNCEMENT!
> 
> Oscar will be one of the 12 featured goldens in the Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue 2021 calendar! He responded to this news with his usual level of excitment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 873827


What wondeful news! He'll be a celebrity. Congrats!!!


----------



## OscarsDad

HAHA a celebrity. His main interest continues to be food, rubs, and chasing moving objects. We are excited though. I had to submit three pictures so I am not really sure which one will be going in. Also curious as to what month they chose. I do know what family are getting for the holidays


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> What wondeful news! He'll be a celebrity. Congrats!!!


I posted the same, but for some reason it's not showing up!. Congratulations you definitely will be a famous celebrity soon sweet Oscar x


----------



## Ivyacres

He will have to offer paw-o-grafs to his followers!


----------



## OscarsDad

Ivyacres said:


> He will have to offer paw-o-grafs to his followers!


----------



## Ivyacres

OscarsDad said:


> HAHA a celebrity. His main interest continues to be food, rubs, and chasing moving objects. We are excited though. I had to submit three pictures so I am not really sure which one will be going in. Also curious as to what month they chose. I do know what family are getting for the holidays


What a wonderful gift for them!


----------



## OscarsDad

Well, you know, the family tolerates our obsession with our dog!


----------



## Ivyacres

That's wonderful. Most of our family is the same way.


----------



## OscarsDad

That wet look!


----------



## swishywagga

Adorable, love the crinkly ears!


----------



## Ivyacres

So darn cute!


----------



## OscarsDad

aw thanks!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie offers his opinion on a day of field mowing!


----------



## swishywagga

Bless him, what a wonderful home he has!.


----------



## diane0905

hahaha Oskie is blessed with a beautiful landscape.


----------



## Ivyacres

Hahaha, he's tired after all that work.


----------



## OscarsDad

Ivyacres said:


> Hahaha, he's tired after all that work.


Oh yes, he is really worn out from supervising.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie enjoying the sun and wind on our knoll


----------



## Tagrenine

Wow he's so handsome and looks so sagely 🥰


----------



## OscarsDad

aw thanks and he is so wise in the way of wrapping humans around his furry paws!


----------



## OscarsDad

Peaceful...


----------



## Ivyacres

Ahhh, catching 40 winks in the grass!


----------



## OscarsDad

With me right beside him. This was above us...


----------



## Ivyacres

It looks like popcorn clouds (is there is even a thing) lol


----------



## cheng271

Hi OscarsDad, 
Love all the great pictures of Oscar! 
I found the golden retriever rescue website (grrinj.org) last year but we hesitated on a rescue dog from Turkey. We mostly worried about behavior issues as they were living a very struggling life in Turkey and we are not sure if we can handle it as first time dog owners. I also saw your other post introducing Oscar and all your sharing definitely encouraged me. Just from your opinion, do you think a rescue dog from Turkey can be ok for first time dog owners?


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks. It is fun posting them here. As to your question, I don't think it matters where the golden comes from. Domestic goldens that are surrendered can also come from very difficult circumstances. It is really more about the process the rescue has in place to correctly match the dog to the owner. Oscar was reported to have food guarding issues but we never experienced them. He had other fears and anxieties, but with patience and training they went away. So forget about whether the golden is foreign or domestic - it doesn't matter. Make sure you are clear on what you can and can't handle in terms of energy level, age, medical issues, significant behavioral concerns, etc. and in working with your rescue make sure that you are forthright with them. Hope this helps.


----------



## cheng271

Thanks! We will talk to the rescue and discuss into more details and see if we can make it work. I do want to know more about their process for matching the dog to the owners. We are open to adopt a dog as long as they think our family is good for the dog and match us properly.


----------



## OscarsDad

Paws out and ears up!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Paws out and ears up!
> 
> View attachment 877347


Oscar looks like such a sweet soul.


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Oscar, you are lovely!.


----------



## Ivyacres

Oskie!! You're very handsome.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Oscar looks like such a sweet soul.


He is very much so. Gentle and intuitive.


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> Sweet Oscar, you are lovely!.


Aw thanks! We think so!


----------



## OscarsDad

Ivyacres said:


> Oskie!! You're very handsome.


Can't wait for Honey to see how handsome I am!!!


----------



## OscarsDad

Me and my shadow...


----------



## Ivyacres

OscarsDad said:


> Me and my shadow...
> 
> View attachment 877710


Awesome perspective! I love it.


----------



## OscarsDad

A dog and his deer antler. Perfect together!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's an impressive antler.


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks! And he actually found them!


----------



## Ivyacres

OscarsDad said:


> Thanks! And he actually found them!


He's a very good hunter!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oh he is generally quite talented!


----------



## Ivyacres

and a handsome boy too!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie says, "THANKS" for the compliment.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

OscarsDad said:


> Thanks! And he actually found them!



That's impressive, he did good. 
I bet he was very proud of himself when he found it too.


----------



## Peri29

Why not to see everything from a different angle. Future Oscar Avedon ?


----------



## OscarsDad

Could be. Now he only needs opposable thumbs to work the camera.


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> Could be. Now he only needs opposable thumbs to work the camera.


I doubt he needs. He did not earn the name "Oscar" for no reason...............


----------



## OscarsDad

Ah good point. He will find a way!!


----------



## Ivyacres

OscarsDad said:


> Could be. Now he only needs opposable thumbs to work the camera.


Really, there's no reason for Oscar to work the camera, that's what he has you trained to do. Golden's are very smart that way!


----------



## OscarsDad

Hmm. Somehow I feel like I am being had but, then again, who cares!


----------



## Ivyacres

I know the feeling, Honey tricks me into giving her double treats!


----------



## OscarsDad

On CROW alert!


----------



## granite7

Good pic! How long will he hold before he flushes them?


----------



## swishywagga

That face, Oscar, you are very handsome!.


----------



## OscarsDad

granite7 said:


> Good pic! How long will he hold before he flushes them?


He just likes to chase them across the sky. There is no holding for anything or anyone!


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> That face, Oscar, you are very handsome!.


Aww shucks, thanks!


----------



## OscarsDad

Two new Oskie Boy pic favorites!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## Ivyacres

He's so handsome!


----------



## swishywagga

Just look at the heart shape over his eyes, he's such a girl magnet!.


----------



## OscarsDad

I HATE these dad!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, bless you Oscar, but you need to keep your tootsie's warm!.


----------



## Peri29

Nobody told you before that becoming an American Citizen also requires ballet skills 😱 ???


----------



## OscarsDad

HAHA yes, he is soooo graceful with them on! But they do keep his tootsie's warm!


----------



## Ivyacres

Good for you Oscar, keep those toesies warm. Honey hasn't put hers on yet, maybe it's time to practice!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oh my guess is she does not agree with your opinion on that!


----------



## Ivyacres

I need the practice, Last year by the time I got 2 on her I was too exhausted to go our and play Ha ha ha!


----------



## OscarsDad

Where's Oskie?!?


----------



## Ivyacres

He's playing hide and go seek with you! Honey loves that game.


----------



## OscarsDad

He is looking for Voles!


----------



## Ivyacres

Oskie, come here PLEASEEEEEE. I'm pretty sure it's moles, not voles, in my yard but you can hunt them down and I'll feed you wonderful snacks and treats!


----------



## Peri29

He either wants some privacy or royalty treat 🙊


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie and the pellet truck...


----------



## cwag

Oscar, what in the world are you thinking?


----------



## OscarsDad

cwag said:


> Oscar, what in the world are you thinking?


apparently not much!


----------



## swishywagga

Oskie, you remind me so much of Barnaby when you're in full "bark" mode!.


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> Oskie, you remind me so much of Barnaby when you're in full "bark" mode!.


Oskie told me that the reminder makes him very happy!


----------



## Ivyacres

Oskie, Honey's just like you, bark at the truck and ignore the guy at the back of it!!


----------



## OscarsDad

Yeah who cares about that doofus!


----------



## Wendy427

I have to ask: what’s a pellet truck??


----------



## OscarsDad

Wendy427 said:


> I have to ask: what’s a pellet truck??


That's a fair question! We have a pellet boiler to heat the house. Rather than bringing in 40 pound bags of pellets (we need about 500 bags per year), we installed a huge bin that can hold 10000 pounds of loose pellets. A truck comes (sort of like an oil truck) and pumps the pellets into the bin. The truck is very noisy when pumping pellets and also has a diesel engine which Oskie particularly enjoys!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Ivyacres

I can see his enjoyment!


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> Oskie and the pellet truck...


This is actually a clue for a turkish golden 1)either he lived on the streets & adopted the typical stray dog gang language which is barking & running after loud cars & trucks 2)they have never witnessed such a giant thing making huge noise which they perceive as danger (to his tribe which is you).I had a rescue lab with the second background.Barking not only to running cars but at a parked 4wheel in the garage


----------



## OscarsDad

Peri29 said:


> This is actually a clue for a turkish golden 1)either he lived on the streets & adopted the typical stray dog gang language which is barking & running after loud cars & trucks 2)they have never witnessed such a giant thing making huge noise which they perceive as danger (to his tribe which is you).I had a rescue lab with the second background.Barking not only to running cars but at a parked 4wheel in the garage


That is really interesting! I like the tribe explanation!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie in the field with the Wooster range behind him shrouded in clouds and fog...


----------



## OscarsDad

Me and my first golden, Cirrus, who passed in January of 1987 at a young 6 year's old due to cancer. I asked Oskie if I could post this on his thread and he was ok with it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cirrus was beautiful, great picture of you two.


----------



## cwag

As much as we love them all, there's something so special about your first Golden Retriever. He was a handsome boy. Give sweet Oskie a little bite of turkey breast for being so generous.


----------



## Ivyacres

Great photos!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie really gets into his toys!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Silly boy, how cute.


----------



## JulesAK

He is such a character!!
Jules


----------



## diane0905

Awwww, love the photo of you with Cirrus. He was beautiful. Oskie looks cute as ever!


----------



## OscarsDad

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Cirrus was beautiful, great picture of you two.


Thanks. Yes he was a beauty!


----------



## OscarsDad

JulesAK said:


> He is such a character!!
> Jules


Oh indeed he is. They all are which makes it so much fun!


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Awwww, love the photo of you with Cirrus. He was beautiful. Oskie looks cute as ever!


Thank you. He was truly a very handsome guy.


----------



## OscarsDad

The Oskie Boy and his XMAS hat...


----------



## Ivyacres

Hey, this toy is broken, there's no squeeky!


----------



## OscarsDad

He really does not care about squeakies. Weird dog...


----------



## diane0905

So sweet. Oscar is leaving the pom alone! That's impressive. My daughter came by recently and had on a sweater with a bunch of poms on it. Big poms. Entertaining/fun looking sweater and boy did Logan think so.


----------



## OscarsDad

HAHA, yes he has not destroyed any of his toys in 4 years, since we brought him home. He clearly values a good toy!


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> HAHA, yes he has not destroyed any of his toys in 4 years, since we brought him home. He clearly values a good toy!


Because he is saving them to share with his future golden sister as he had told me. This was a strong message from Oscar!!!!


----------



## OscarsDad

You know him so well! Hope you are well!!!


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> You know him so well! Hope you are well!!!


Curfew victim once again..........................................


----------



## swishywagga

Peri29 said:


> Because he is saving them to share with his future golden sister as he had told me. This was a strong message from Oscar!!!!


Golden sister, now I'm curious!!


----------



## Peri29

swishywagga said:


> Golden sister, now I'm curious!!


By 25th of April 💏


----------



## OscarsDad

OscarsDad said:


> Me and my first golden, Cirrus, who passed in January of 1987 at a young 6 year's old due to cancer. I asked Oskie if I could post this on his thread and he was ok with it.
> View attachment 878646


Cirrus as a pup!


----------



## OscarsDad

A few more of Cirrus as I am thinking about him and missing him...


----------



## Ivyacres

Ah, he was a cutie. Honey's our first real golden.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie has expressed some irritation at being displaced on his photo thread by my golden from 37 years ago! So... Here he is with his favorite treehouse toy! Doesn't his eye on the left look so much improved?!?


----------



## Ivyacres

Oskie's eye looks great and it's great to see him taking back his thread! He knows your heart is big enough for him and Cirrus.


----------



## OscarsDad

Aw, thanks!


----------



## diane0905

Oskie's eye looks much better! Logan forgives me for calling him Lu-gan at times (combo of Luke and Logan.) 🙃


----------



## swishywagga

Gorgeous Oskie so very handsome, and I must say you have an intellectual look to you!.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Oskie's eye looks much better! Logan forgives me for calling him Lu-gan at times (combo of Luke and Logan.) 🙃


Thanks! Glad you think so too. I think he is truly on the mend. Took a long time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

His eye does look so much better, that's great. 
Great picture of Oscar, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## OscarsDad

CAROLINA MOM said:


> His eye does look so much better, that's great.
> Great picture of Oscar, he's a good looking boy.


Thanks!


----------



## OscarsDad

A dog on his bed with his stick. Ah.......


----------



## swishywagga

Or he could be learning to play The Didgeridoo!!


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> Or he could be learning to play The Didgeridoo!!


That's possible!


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> A dog on his bed with his stick. Ah.......
> 
> View attachment 878921


🎼Zauberflöte ...
His life has been touched by magic hands aswell..................


----------



## OscarsDad

Peri29 said:


> 🎼Zauberflöte ...
> His life has been touched by magic hands aswell..................


Thank you ...


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> Oskie has expressed some irritation at being displaced on his photo thread by my golden from 37 years ago! So... Here he is with his favorite treehouse toy! Doesn't his eye on the left look so much improved?!?
> Well, Oscar knows very well that he is where he is today thanks to the immense love exchanged between his pawrents & Cirrus. You never forget how someone made you feel....
> 
> View attachment 878894


----------



## diane0905

He looks like he is really enjoying his stick! Logan, so far, is really enamored of his Chuck-It ball and tug toys.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> He looks like he is really enjoying his stick! Logan, so far, is really enamored of his Chuck-It ball and tug toys.


Oskie is pretty low key about most everything but he does like an occasional stick chew!


----------



## OscarsDad

Paw on goose - an abstract study...


----------



## diane0905

haha We have one of those.


----------



## OscarsDad

My sweet Oskie...


----------



## Ivyacres

He's a handsome boy!


----------



## diane0905

I love his sweet face.


----------



## OscarsDad

Horner's Syndrome Eye looks pretty good!


----------



## diane0905

Yay! He's so beautiful.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Yay! He's so beautiful.


Thanks so much . He is a handsome fellow. We are so relieved about his eye.


----------



## Ivyacres

Wow, his eye looks great. It took awhile to clear up, you must be very relieved.


----------



## OscarsDad

Yeah, and its not perfect but it's a lot better than is was. Still continuing the acupuncture which seems to helping his eye and back.


----------



## swishywagga

He's looking fabulous and I love his very fluffy ears!.


----------



## OscarsDad

He does have fluffy ears!


----------



## Ivyacres

Nothings better than floofy ears!


----------



## OscarsDad

Yep, it really is a Golden Retreiver crossing!


----------



## diane0905

Beautiful! I want some snow.


----------



## cwag

Oscar, where are your snow boots?


----------



## OscarsDad

cwag said:


> Oscar, where are your snow boots?


Dad said I didn't need them because it was 24 out! Heart wave!


----------



## OscarsDad

Here I am looking very adorable in the snow!


----------



## Ivyacres

I love these snow pics and the crossing sign. Oscar seems very serious about his walks, pretty straight, the human tracks beside his in the second pic, seem a little wobbly and made me chuckle!
and of course, I love your avatar!


----------



## OscarsDad

Well I might have been drinking before our walk. At least that is an excuse. He is a very serious guy outside. And of course I LOVE my Avatar!


----------



## Ivyacres

Hmm, I hope it was after 5 o'clock (somewhere). I'm like a Weeble, I wobble but I don't fall down.


----------



## OscarsDad

After breakfast bliss!


----------



## diane0905

Very sweet!


----------



## swishywagga

So cute!


----------



## OscarsDad

Sleepy tongue...


----------



## OscarsDad

With all of the time and attention and fuss over Sani I have neglected this thread. Here is a picture of my handsome boy from today.


----------



## swishywagga

Gorgeous Oskie xxx


----------



## diane0905

He's so beautiful! Such a sweet face.


----------



## Ivyacres

He has such beautiful soulful eyes! Great pic.


----------



## OscarsDad

And you would know as you painted them so perfectly!


----------



## Ivyacres

Thank you. It was a pleasure capturing his essence with my brush!


----------



## OscarsDad

Sun dog










Sun Dog...


----------



## diane0905

Sweet. Abby, my Cavalier, loves finding sun rays for a nap.


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> Sun dog
> 
> Son of the Sun and Sani ................
> 
> View attachment 882442
> 
> 
> Sun Dog...


----------



## Peri29

Ivyacres said:


> Thank you. It was a pleasure capturing his essence with my brush!


Was it you who painted OScar??? Fabulous it was ..... ⭐


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great picture of your Sun Dog!


----------



## OscarsDad

Peri29 said:


> Was it you who painted OScar??? Fabulous it was ..... ⭐


It was painted by Ivy Acres. She is very talented. She is also doing a portrait of Hudson and perhaps Sani is next!


----------



## Peri29

OscarsDad said:


> It was painted by Ivy Acres. She is very talented. She is also doing a portrait of Hudson and perhaps Sani is next!


Well @Ivyacres , we are very jealous of Oscar's painting....
The only portrait of a Golden Retriever I could get so far is on my boots


----------



## Ivyacres

OscarsDad said:


> It was painted by Ivy Acres. She is very talented. She is also doing a portrait of Hudson and perhaps Sani is next!


Thank you OscarsDad. Oskie was a joy to paint, a beautiful boy with soulful eyes. Hudson's coming along nicely.


----------



## Ivyacres

Oskie is a very handsome Sun Dog!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie and Sani - They do care for each other!


----------



## swishywagga

Precious ❤


----------



## Ivyacres

They are both very sweet!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie’s beautiful brown eyes!


----------



## swishywagga

Gorgeous, love his moustache too! 

Love the two paintings of Oskie and Hudson in the background, a very talented artist told me that you'll be getting a third soon!


----------



## diane0905

Love his sweet face. Very pretty eyes.


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> Gorgeous, love his moustache too!
> 
> Love the two paintings of Oskie and Hudson in the background, a very talented artist told me that you'll be getting a third soon!


i didn’t even see the paintings! Yes, another is on the way! Nor did I see the handsome stache.


----------



## Ivyacres

Oskie gets more handsome with time. His eyes are so expressive, beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ocar's eyes are very expressive and soulful. 
Cute moustache......


----------



## OscarsDad

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ocar's eyes are very expressive and soulful.
> Cute moustache......


They are indeed and I am becoming increasingly aware of the charm of his mustache!


----------



## OscarsDad

My beautiful boy in the autumn sun.


----------



## swishywagga

What a stunningly handsome boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures of your handsome Oscar.


----------



## diane0905

He's so gorgeous!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie strikes a pose!


----------



## OscarsDad

Vole hunting in the snow!


----------



## Ivyacres

What a happy Boy celebrating snow!!


----------



## OscarsDad

Squishy Oskie Face:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww, he looks so content, very peaceful.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie frolicking at 10 below Zero. Did his business and ran home. Smart dog.


----------



## Wendy427

OscarsDad said:


> Oskie frolicking at 10 below Zero. Did his business and ran home. Smart dog.


That is definitely cold from the sound of the crunching snow! I’ve been loving the pics of Oscar enjoying every moment. 🥰🐾🐾🥰


----------



## OscarsDad

Wendy427 said:


> That is definitely cold from the sound of the crunching snow! I’ve been loving the pics of Oscar enjoying every moment. 🥰🐾🐾🥰


Aw thanks, Wendy. It is a comfort to have him so healthy and happy with Sani gone.


----------



## swishywagga

He's so cute, love his boots and jacket!.


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> He's so cute, love his boots and jacket!.


Yes, he is very handsome in his outerwear.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Looks like he loves the snow fun!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Oskie frolicking at 10 below Zero. Did his business and ran home. Smart dog.


Beautiful snow. He looks happy and well geared for the weather. I’d run home in that kind of weather too.


----------



## OscarsDad

Thanks. Getting 7 pounds off of him has made him a new dog. Lots of good energy. He seems much happier. Heading for -19 next week so we will need the gear.


----------



## Ivyacres

Thanks for sharing that. I loved watching him run. Hugs to Oskie!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Thanks. Getting 7 pounds off of him has made him a new dog. Lots of good energy. He seems much happier. Heading for -19 next week so we will need the gear.


It really makes a difference. My Abby (Cavalier King Charles) gained four pounds (!) and I realized I was treating her more/too much because of treats I give to Logan in training. Anyway, she's lost three now and moving around like a spring chicken.


----------



## Ivyacres

I hope Oskie's getting ready or the snow that's coming. Hope we see another video of him enjoying it!!!


----------



## OscarsDad

The -13 below this morning was a disincentive! He did his business and ran home. With snow on the way and warmer temperatures it should be more fun!


----------



## cwag

We are getting the snow now in southwest Virginia. I'm happy to send it on up to Oskie.


----------



## OscarsDad

cwag said:


> We are getting the snow now in southwest Virginia. I'm happy to send it on up to Oskie.


How very thoughtful! 😆


----------



## FurdogDad

cwag said:


> We are getting the snow now in southwest Virginia. I'm happy to send it on up to Oskie.


It's sleeting now in Central Virginia.....he is welcome to that as well.....


----------



## OscarsDad

FurdogDad said:


> It's sleeting now in Central Virginia.....he is welcome to that as well.....


Thanks but…


----------



## FurdogDad

I understand....NOBODY wants that.....


----------



## OscarsDad

Three of the four, Sani, Oskie, and Hudson painted by my friend Debbie! We finally got them framed.


----------



## swishywagga

Absolutely beautiful!

Here's Barnaby too (sorry to intrude in Oskie's thread


----------



## OscarsDad

swishywagga said:


> Absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Here's Barnaby too (sorry to intrude in Oskie's thread
> 
> View attachment 891541


Barnaby is always welcome!


----------



## Ivyacres

I really enjoyed painting these three special fur babies and Barnaby, it's impossible to choose a favorite.

I love the frames.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar surveys his domain on an early morning walk.


----------



## Ivyacres

Great Photo. Happy Easter hugs to Oskie!


----------



## OscarsDad

Ivyacres said:


> Great Photo. Happy Easter hugs to Oskie!


Those are deer prints to his right


----------



## FurdogDad

Oh Deer!


----------



## Sholt

Ivyacres said:


> I really enjoyed painting these three special fur babies and Barnaby, it's impossible to choose a favorite.
> 
> I love the frames.


The paintings are absolutely gorgeous!❤


----------



## Ivyacres

Oh deer is right! Honey believed they were waving her on with those big white tails flashing as they would run away. Thankfully those were the only times she'd run off the property and only for about 10 feet.

Again, I love the framing on all three of those paintings!


----------



## diane0905

I love the paintings! Wonderful.


----------



## OscarsDad

My handsome boy...


----------



## FurdogDad

That's a good boy right there.


----------



## diane0905

Beautiful Oscar!


----------



## OscarsDad

Thank you both! He is a good and patient boy.


----------



## OscarsDad

Sunshine boy...


----------



## swishywagga

Precious boy x


----------



## diane0905

Awwww. Sweet photo.


----------



## Ivyacres

OscarsDad said:


> My handsome boy...
> 
> View attachment 892943


I love his eyes, so soft and gentle. I love this boy!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie at a fundraising photo shoot. He continues to struggle with medical issues but we remain optimistic.


----------



## FurdogDad

OscarsDad said:


> Oskie at a fundraising photo shoot. He continues to struggle with medical issues but we remain optimistic.
> 
> View attachment 897369
> 
> View attachment 897368


Oskie's a good boy!


----------



## swishywagga

He's so gorgeous, sending love, hugs and pawsitive thoughts xxx


----------



## Ivyacres

He's as huggable as he is cute! 😍


----------



## diane0905

Sweet Oskie! Continued prayers for his health. He’s a beautiful boy.


----------

